# Is a Toshiba HD vs Oppo 970 worth it?



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I currently have the oppo 970 with a Panny 900 and wonder if jumping to a Toshiba HD would be worth it?


----------



## Snatcher (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an HD-A1 and a 970. I use the A1 for HD-DVD and audio cds, and the Oppo for DVDs and DivX. 

I take that you are just referring to DVD playback, but there are several factors to take in mind. First of all, using HDMI or just component? In teh progressive and scaling department, the Oppo is slightly better but not that much. The Toshiba does that work really well, but only via HDMI and not through component. 

Obviously the Toshiba plays HD, and the Oppo does some other things the Toshiba cannot. Just like SACD, DVD-A, fast loading, DivX, Photo CDs and all those bells and whistles. 

I have both, so my reply in general terms would be to have them both since they are hardly a substitute for each other in a general field, but if it is just for DVD playback and you don't care for HD, keep the Oppo. Don't take me wrong, I love the HD-A1 but I believe that loading times might affect you if you are comparing just DVD playback.

On the other hand, the DACs on the Toshiba sound way better to me when using the analog outs. If you use HDMI this is a mute point. (I have the Toshiba by Analog and the Oppo via HDMI)


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I have HDMI and Component going from the DVD player to the projector. Now that I have the Panny 900 I use the HDMI.
Good points and will think about it - 
Use would be mainly DVD Playback. The only other thing I do is 2 channel listening in that room.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I have the Toshiba XA1 and use it exclusively for all DVDs.
I have a Cambridge Audio player for 2 ch CDs, but considering an Oppo 970H for DVD-Audio and SACD.
I had an Oppo 971H before I got the Tosh, and I find the XA1 every bit as good for upconverting standard DVDs.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I use the DV981HD for DVD's, SACD's, and DVDA's, Cambridge Audio Azur 640C for CD's. I believe the CD's sound better on the 640C.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

rcarlton said:


> I use the DV981HD for DVD's, SACD's, and DVDA's, Cambridge Audio Azur 640C for CD's. I believe the CD's sound better on the 640C.


For sure!


----------

